# Happy Birthday Vendetta....caution picture heavy.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I can not believe that my girl is already 2yrs old. It was actually on friday but I had to work and then this weekend was busy so I didn't get her pictures together. I have so many of them it was hard to choose.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

:woof::woof::woof::woof: Happy B-Day


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you!!! I love this girl she is so freakin awsome.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She has grown so much. Happy Birthday V! Such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy belated Bday ...She's so photogenic


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

What a pretty lady she looks excellent and spoiled  Happy Birthday V !!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday V!!! One of my top fav dogs on this site!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


>


Love this pic!!! Happy Birthday, Vendetta!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you all so much. Vendetta is everything a person could want in a dog. She has me spoiled.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww Happy Birthday Miss. V (hugs)

The boys send their love and said, "Let's party!"


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

*Happy Birthday*

Oh happy Birthday! Did you get her some special birthday treats?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No nothing yet. I was thinking about getting her another rain teaser toy she loves her one one and with winter coming it is nice to have some indoor games.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy late birthday...awesome pictures!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. It was hard to choose. I have so many of her. It is fun to take her picture I can pose her how ever i want and she will just sit there.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE the pic of her next to the American Flag that is so awesome you should frame that seriously ... What a beautiful girl she grew up so fast (sniffles)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had that one made into a t-shirt. I love it. That was one of the many I took on Memorial day last yr.


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

I like the one behind the black car. It is beautiful. 
I have never made it but I have read about baking dog birthday cakes! I don't know how I feel about it I don't give my dogs much that is not made for them. This is the page I saw.
Dog Birthday Cake Recipes


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy B-day to you...Pablo waving the danish flag...:woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. Vendetta's first danish friend!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

HAPPY BARKDAY V!!!!! Most definitely a gorgeous pup! In my day we would call V "the pill", which is a compliment


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday Miss V!:woof: All very great pics!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy late birthday, 'Detta.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Christian... Why is a pill a good thing. Up north if someone is a pill it is a bad thing. LOL

Thanks for the compliment tho. I know Vendetta would love you.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Great pictures, loving the one with her and the flag!! Happy Birthday Vendetta!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Christian... Why is a pill a good thing. Up north if someone is a pill it is a bad thing. LOL
> 
> Thanks for the compliment tho. I know Vendetta would love you.


Good question LOL!! All I know is that it was good and it ranked right up there with "the whip" and "the fire" LOL! V would get all the lovin' right back


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the water pic the most  such a great shape!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks David. I happen to think she is awsome looking but I do see her through rose coloured glasses. lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

She's a cutie pie waterdog


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Vendetta! 

:woof:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well im late on this one  , but happy birthday vendetta, she has sure grown so much from the pictures crazy how they just seem to grow over night lol , love her puppy pictures sooo cute.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, a day late and a dollar short, as usual. 

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MISS VENDETTA!!

She's absolutely gorgeous Sharon, and has matured nicely! I love all the pix you post of her, don't think I could pick a favorite, even if my life depended on it, lol. Thank you so much for sharing her with us, and please be sure to give her a scratch behind the ears and a pat on the head for me. All my love!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Will do Bev. She will like that. Her favorite is to have her ears rubbed she makes those little contented noises when I do that.

I could never picka favorite either. I love them all. I can not wait to take her christmas picture you guys are going to LOVE it.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!


Happy belated Birthday Vendetta 
Hope it was a good one!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

aww *HAPPY BIRTHDAY *Vendetta!!!!

love the pic with the american flag, that should totally be in a calendar!...Miss July hehe


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Vendetta pretty lady .......


----------

